# Violin tone



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Someone just posted this over on TGP. Cliffs of Dover on an electric violin. 
I never realised quite how Irish jig-ish it sounds before. I'll never be able to listen to it the same way again.

[youtube=Option]V7r9yQG9PO8[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Now that's cool! Thanks for the link. Reminds me of Jean-Luc Ponty from the '70s. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! That guy is really amazing and that's a stellar bit of playing, but can someone advise me on this? I'm an old-timer and is this any relation to the 1930's song White Cliffs of Dover? I couldn't pick out that melody so is it a completely different song?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Gilliangirl said:


> Wow! That guy is really amazing and that's a stellar bit of playing, but can someone advise me on this? I'm an old-timer and is this any relation to the 1930's song White Cliffs of Dover? I couldn't pick out that melody so is it a completely different song?


Ha! Funny.


My wife said the same thing actually. Here's a good one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM

[youtube=Option]VnqpOFcBiMM[/youtube]


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Ha! Funny.
> 
> 
> My wife said the same thing actually. Here's a good one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM


I can't get that video to play past the 9 second mark? Judging by the comments tho' it must be great. Will try later. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I can't get that video to play past the 9 second mark? Judging by the comments tho' it must be great. Will try later. Thanks!


Eric Johnson rules!!! Love Cliffs of Dover.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Eric Johnson rules!!! Love Cliffs of Dover.


I want to know what the hell they are feeding them in this highschool 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3yDRw1V0-Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJovBdcaY0U&feature=related


----------

